# Keeping Hedgehog and Birds in same room



## AnimalFreak

Would it be okay to keep a hedgehog and some parakeets in the same room? I'm not worried about either getting hurt since the birds in pretty much harmless (parakeets are very small) and they have a cage and if I get a hedgehog I am planning on having a cage cover so they most likely won't come into contact. I'm only worried about the noise. Parakeets like most birds are noisy at times but mostly only in the morning, if the tv or piano is playing loudly and right after eating/playing. So they are probably slightly loud 2-4 times a day. Most other times, the only sound they make is they moving around in their cage and sometimes an odd chirp or two. If you have ever had parakeets you know they are pretty "quiet" compared to other birds, especially the larger ones since they don't screech or scream. Do you think that noise level would be okay for a hedgehog? Also, would a hedgehog running on its wheel and eating disturb the parakeets? I can put a cage cover over their cage if that helps. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashleyyy

The hedgehog may not come out to run, eat, drink, etc if it is not absolutely pitch dark and silent. It really just depends on the hedgie. I personally wouldn't do it, just because hedgehogs require a light cycle and I use the overhead light as opposed to it's own light on a timer, but it probably is fine. There are people who have dogs that bark and other animals and they are fine.


----------



## knlght

I have a pair of parakeets in the same room with my hedgehogs and have no problems with it.

Parakeets do their thing in the morning while hedgehogs are sleeping and so parakeets chirping in the morning don't bother my hedgehogs.

Now in the evening its my hedgehog playtime and my parakeets are resting


----------



## Purranah

I have a budgie in the same room as my hedgehog!
She's no the nosiest bird, but she has her moments, and my hedgehog doesn't mind at all.
She either sleeps through it, or just huffs slightly, carrying on with her business.


----------

